# BMW Kills the Diesel



## th_kemp (Jun 27, 2016)

For months BMW has been unwilling to comment on the availability of the diesel models. Well today they did. They removed the X3 and X5 diesel models from their website. It is apparently over.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

They are probably trying to market the hybrid version of the X5 - which is, as always in vehicles, trashed by the diesel for drivability and fuel economy.


----------



## Husker4theSpurs (Feb 20, 2014)

The 3 series diesel and 5 series diesel are still on the website.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

And the 328d?


----------



## NickTheStick (Feb 16, 2016)

It appears you can no longer price/build an X5 or X3, however, you can still price/build a 328d and 535d.


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

In my opinion it's not "over." 

Just delayed (for unknown reason(s)). 

I'm seeing no news officially proclaiming that BMW has stopped producing the X5d.


----------



## Lavalamp425 (Mar 16, 2003)

The last rumors I saw running around indicated that when EPA approval for diesels was delayed, BMW didn't know what the EPA might've required them to do for certification. Therefore BMW didn't bother finalizing the diesel vehicles for US production ("homologation"). With EPA approval in hand they can get all those little details finished and get production set, but that takes time and BMW is apparently focusing on getting the 328d ready first.

The 535d is available because it is MY 2016 F10 535d, which continues in production through October. There is no MY 2017 G30 535d on the public ordering guides, and no final word as to whether that car will even make it to the US. If it does, I expect it won't be until MY 2018.

I've heard January 2017 for the X5 diesel, but that is in no way official. BMW sells more diesel X5s than V8 (50i) X5s in the US, so I see no reason why they would kill the diesel now.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Nulevel said:


> In my opinion it's not "over."
> 
> Just delayed (for unknown reason(s)).
> 
> I'm seeing no news officially proclaiming that BMW has stopped producing the X5d.


I agree. The 2017 models have received their emissions certification which included extra testing to be sure no cheating was involved like what VW did with the TDIs. EPA isn't holding anything up. It may have something to do with the timing of production schedules and when emissions certification was received. The extra emissions testing to verify no cheating was involved created some delays due to the logistics of getting the all the testing done. Just speculatin' here.

If BMW were actually abandoning diesel like VW is hinting then it only galvanizes my decision to keep my BMW diesels long term. They already were planned to be long term keepers before VW's TDI "Dieselgate" scandal broke.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Fear not. Remain calm. All is well...

http://blog.caranddriver.com/bmw-says-2017-diesel-models-are-coming/

There was delayed EPA certification for the 2016 F15 X5 diesels Their solution was to build the X5d and title it as a 2015 up until December 31st. 2015.


----------

